# Karat's Daddy



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

What a handsome man! I guess that answers where Karat gets her looks. She looks just like her Daddy.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I hope that will be the case. She is a bit lighter however her coat that is coming in is much darker. I think she got sun bleached for the Carolina beaches.


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

We could all be so lucky to hang out on the beach long enough to get that much sun! She is such a beautiful red. I didn't like the reds at all, seeing her I an really say that her coloring is amazing! Maybe it's been the lighting on the reds that made them look so drab.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Just FYI...he is a UKC Grand Champion, which is wonderful, but considerably different than a CKC or AKC GR. CH.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I wondered why he looked like an adult, but wasn't in a continental. UKC is great fun!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Actually he not only is a UKC Grand Champion but qualifies for their Total Dog award two times over which shows he completes performance events AND conformation events. I would bet, if I had him, we could get him finished pretty quickly. I have my baby in AKC right now, however she is also going to show UKC because that is the way I can show her myself, without a pro handler, without phony hair, and without hairspray. More like the real poodle she is. And, yes, Outwest, UKC is fun.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Why would you having him make any difference to whether he finished AKC or not?? By the way...You CAN show Karat AKC without hiring a handler, without hairspray, fake hair, nose colouring, hair dye, eye drops, etc. etc...All you have to do is do it. I showed Journey CKC at her debut shows to get her comfy in the ring and she took a Best Puppy in Breed and three Reserve Winners Bitch placements over black, pointed, docked dogs. The only "fake" she had was the teensiest bit of hairspray at the front of her topknot to hold the wispy bits into her band.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Cherie,

To answer your question, If I had him, I would take him to AKC shows. He would be the one that would finish, not me. He is not shown AKC. So that is why, if I had him, I could finish him. Your Journey is a beautiful bitch and I would not have any doubt that she will go far in her show career. In the US, the competition, especially in the NE and mid-Atlantic, is extremely high. Yes, if I had the skills, I could probably finish Karat myself; however, I am realistic and know my limits. You have more experience (albeit a long time ago) in showing and have the skills to prep your beautiful baby to perfection. That I cannot do. Each time I see her picture, she seems more and more beautiful.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

If earning any title in the UKC is considered different than a 
CKC or AKC title, I have to wonder why so many owners spend so much time and effort investigating how to register their dogs and bitches in this registry.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words about Journey. She is a stunning girl. It is like starting all over again after all this time (40 years!! YIKES!). I was about 17 the last time I set foot in a ring to show a dog, and I have social anxiety. If someone had told me two years ago that I would be doing this, I would have laughed at them. Sadly, we are coming up to indoor show season, so I will be hiring a handler for these shows. I feel good though that I got her off to a solid start, and that she now knows the show ring is a happy place, so whoever takes her in for the indoor shows has a rock solid dog. You can hire a groomer. If you think you can manage the UKC ring, why don't you give the AKC ring a whirl?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cavon said:


> If earning any title in the UKC is considered different than a
> CKC or AKC title, I have to wonder why so many owners spend so much time and effort investigating how to register their dogs and bitches in this registry.


I think the UKC ring is very interesting to people because you cannot hire a handler, which makes the playing field a little more even for amateurs. And the fact you can show a dog in pet clips is HUGE! I am hoping to show Journey at UKC shows and am sure she will title, not for bragging rights, but more for practice for me. The CKC career is a costly venture with paying to have her scissored, pay a handler for indoor shows because of my disorder, pay listing fees because she is foreign bred. UKC is inexpensive comparatively and is a good way for her and I (as well as other people interested in trying showing) to have a chance to do something with their dog that is fun with a more even playing field.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Two reasons I am not taking her into the ring. First, it is 30 years since I was in a show ring and that was with my terriers. Terriers are handled on a tight lead and you almost keep the dog off the ground. They are small and their pace is slower. Second, I again say that AKC is extremely competitive here in the mid-Atlantic area and South. Karat lost out in winners bitch to an AKC Grand Champion from Brazil and two pointed bitches. The opposition was handled by the three top poodle handlers in the US. The judges know that these handlers would not take on a poodle unless it were perfect. When Karat was selected to be prep'd by my handler, it was an affirmation that she was of sufficient quality. These top handlers turn down more dogs than they take. The judges don't know me at all. I am a nobody. As I said, I know my limits. I will try some AKC shows owner handled but that will happen once my baby turns into a poodle and stops being a bunny rabbit or a sled dog. (hopping and pulling). Karat is developing into a solid bitch and, if professional help, will finish .... without sending her to Alaska, Utah, Montana and other remote locales where the competition is just not as strong. She is, first and foremost, my pet and I don't want to just give her up to a handler for months on end. So, I drive to the various shows, delivering her to the best hands I can find to take her into the ring.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

The clips allowed are Puppy, continental and sporting. 

I have seen dogs barred from showing, right at the ring because the owner presented them in a "pet clip"

The UKC shows are indoors as well sometimes in the summer as well as in the fall, winter and spring, but using a handler is not an option in this registry.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

UKC is fun and wasn't stressful for me. All I needed to do with the hair was bath and blow her out the day before and have her scissored into an easy puppy cut. It was far easier than AKC. I was also able to do it myself and felt, like Arreau said, I was on an even playing field. It also was cheap.  

Many handlers are picky about the dogs they handle like you say. Competition is tough lots of places and many people with nice dogs are scared away. Handlers often win, but they also usually have the best dog on the leash. The only time I saw what seemed like a blatant error on the judges part was when the dog I thought had better structure was a dog of color.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

"Remote" locals have -currently- a major count of 1-3 fewer bitches than the S or SE Regions. 

And HeadsUp ... As I can personally vouch, you are just as likely to run smack into (in my case Miyuke, Kay and Deb F -all at the same show!) a Top Pro as you are driving down the road a few miles. 

AKC is an incredibly competitive venue. Love it! (insert emoticon)



Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Bitch count in MT is one HIGHER than in SC. 

Prob not smart to try that remote local... Should have taken the time to look before I posted!

The AKC point schedule is on AKC.org and also posted on most of the Show Superindent sights (Infodog and Onofrio, etc).

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

